# Nymph close ups



## jfmantis (May 8, 2007)

I had seven L1 _Stagmomantis californica_ nymphs and four of them died. So I decided to take some close up pictures of the poor dead nymphs. Here they are, enjoy!

Side of nymph.







Nymph head.






Close up on the eye. Can you see the individual lenses in the compound?






Posterior of a nymph. Look at those hairy cerci!






Antenna. See the segments?


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. You must have pretty good lens.


----------



## dannyboy (May 10, 2007)

what camera do you use for such close ups?


----------



## jfmantis (May 13, 2007)

dannyboy, I actually use a microscope. It takes pictures and I can save the pictures on the computer as photo files.

The microscope is called a Intel Qx5, its for kids, but it works great.


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Heh, I wouldn't have guessed those pictures were from a microscope.


----------

